# Hall vs. MedResponse



## Say G (Jul 14, 2016)

Hello kind people of EMT Life!

I have been lurking around for a while and finally decided to ask for some feedback.

I am going through interviews at the moment between the two companies listed in the title. I haven't really heard much about either due to the fact that no one I know is in this field. I am located in Los Angeles, California and am refering to the medresponse in San Fernando Valley, and the Hall in Bakersfield.

Looking for any good/bad opinions and experiences with either company (hours, moral, opportunities, etc). 

Any feedback helps a ton so thank you for your time!


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 15, 2016)

Hall, use the search bar on here. It's pretty much the best private ambulance company in CA.


----------



## Ambuwatcher (Jul 15, 2016)

Hands down, Hall Ambulance. Good luck!


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 15, 2016)

1972 Ford Pinto or 2016 Lincoln?


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 15, 2016)

Hall is basically The Kern County EMSA Agency in that they are the paramedic provider for almost the entire county.

MedResponse is an Inter-Facility Transport company only.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Jul 15, 2016)

Go to Hall. The two aren't even comparable. If there's even a sliver of a possibility you have to commute up there, do it. You'll thank yourself later.


----------



## Say G (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks for the help guys.

Your words and the thread I found on here got me excited but nervous about the Hall interview. I plan on moving out there if I get the job as I've come to realize it's the best place to make my dream of an EMS career a reality.

Hopefully everything goes smooth and I won't stress myself out too much cus it will be an entire life change (aka living with mommy for 22 years ).


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Jul 15, 2016)

As the other posters have said Hall is by far the better option to the point there is really no comparison in my opinion and I don't even work for Hall. The EMS environment in Central California is far superior to the Southern California one. The area Hall covers has a low cost of living and, despite the stereotype, there are actually a lot of very nice (and affordable) areas of Bakersfield. If Hall does not work out, Liberty in Kern County as well as the Tulare County providers might be an option.


----------



## CALEMT (Jul 15, 2016)

CentralCalEMT said:


> there are actually a lot of very nice (and affordable) areas of Bakersfield.



Yeah. Such as oildale! 

Plus and I don't think others have mentioned this but the protocols for EMT's in Kern Co. are far superior then any other county in CA. Oh and for the record I don't work in Kern Co (I work Riverside Co). Pretty much every CA person on here will recommend Hall.


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Jul 15, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Yeah. Such as oildale!
> 
> Plus and I don't think others have mentioned this but the protocols for EMT's in Kern Co. are far superior then any other county in CA. Oh and for the record I don't work in Kern Co (I work Riverside Co). Pretty much every CA person on here will recommend Hall.



As a fellow Riverside County employee I also wish our EMS system was like Kern Co. Go with Hall


----------



## Ambuwatcher (Jul 15, 2016)

Say G said:


> Thanks for the help guys.
> 
> Your words and the thread I found on here got me excited but nervous about the Hall interview. I plan on moving out there if I get the job as I've come to realize it's the best place to make my dream of an EMS career a reality.
> 
> Hopefully everything goes smooth and I won't stress myself out too much cus it will be an entire life change (aka living with mommy for 22 years ).



Everybody starts somewhere! 

Set the bar high and keep us up to date on how it goes.


----------



## wtferick (Jul 15, 2016)

Hall.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 15, 2016)

Texas is looking for people.


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 18, 2016)

Thats like asking $1 water beer or high end $6 a bottle beer.
If it doesn't work out here is where to go you will thank me.
1)AMR
2)Bowers (now an amr company)
3)CARE
4)Mccormick 
5)Schaefer 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## FoleyArtist (Jul 21, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Thats like asking $1 water beer or high end $6 a bottle beer.
> If it doesn't work out here is where to go you will thank me.
> 1)AMR
> 2)Bowers (now an amr company)
> ...



1)care
2)amr
3)mccormick
4)bowers
5)schaefer
6) screw it, i signed up for rn school.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 21, 2016)

Or 7) I just went to Texas


----------



## FoleyArtist (Jul 21, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> Or 7) I just went to Texas



oh i like 7.. hopefully after rn school... new grad at a hosp and try to vol for cy-fair as a medic


----------



## Say G (Jul 22, 2016)

I got a second interview at Hall to meet with the Vice President, want to say thanks for all the additional suggestions!

If anybody has a room in Bakersfield open for rent, shoot me a PM. I will be out there next week to find out if I got the position.


----------



## Ambuwatcher (Jul 22, 2016)

Say G said:


> I got a second interview at Hall to meet with the Vice President, want to say thanks for all the additional suggestions!
> 
> If anybody has a room in Bakersfield open for rent, shoot me a PM. I will be out there next week to find out if I got the position.


Congrats and good job!


----------



## Say G (Nov 23, 2016)

Update for anyone who cares:

Could not have made a better choice than to go with Hall. I always thought I had a good grasp on things until I ran my first Code 3 call on a BLS unit with no ALS backup available. People are willing to teach if you're willing to learn and there's a comradery that I have been wanting for a very long time. Hope you guys are staying safe out there!


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 23, 2016)

Say G said:


> Could not have made a better choice than to go with Hall. I always thought I had a good grasp on things until I ran my first Code 3 call on a BLS unit with no ALS backup available.


Welcome to metro Bakersfield.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 23, 2016)

Captains log #119 11/23/2016 18:16
Yet another member of the Kern Co cult... they're massing at an alarming rate...


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 23, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Captains log #119 11/23/2016 18:16
> Yet another member of the Kern Co cult... they're massing at an alarming rate...


     

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ambuwatcher (Nov 23, 2016)

Say G said:


> Update for anyone who cares:
> 
> Could not have made a better choice than to go with Hall. I always thought I had a good grasp on things until I ran my first Code 3 call on a BLS unit with no ALS backup available. People are willing to teach if you're willing to learn and there's a comradery that I have been wanting for a very long time. Hope you guys are staying safe out there!



Great choice! Congrats!


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 23, 2016)

BUT BUT..... YOU COULD OF BEEN DOING DIALYSIS AND DISCHARGES! lol

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 23, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> BUT BUT..... YOU COULD OF BEEN DOING DISCHARGES


Uhhh, we do discharges, they're called transfers, and keep the lights on.

Also, before there was a plethora of EMT's and when we still had our MTS (medivan) division which stopped running right around ~1900 hours, there were but 1-2 BLS night cars, sooo guess who was taking these folks back home??


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 23, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Uhhh, we do discharges, they're called transfers, and keep the lights on.
> 
> Also, before there was a plethora of EMT's and when we still had our MTS (medivan) division which stopped running right around ~1900 hours, there were but 1-2 BLS night cars, sooo guess who was taking these folks back home??


You know what I mean, the discharges where they don't require an ambulance.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 23, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> You know what I mean, the discharges where they don't require an ambulance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


...


----------



## Say G (Nov 23, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> You know what I mean, the discharges where they don't require an ambulance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



Yah, and I could have been fire's personal ***** but I'll just leave that to someone more worthy.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 23, 2016)

Say G said:


> Yah, and I could have been fire's personal ***** but I'll just leave that to someone more worthy.


And I will be the first to tell you we're all one team here, so no one is _*ANYONE'S *_personal anything.


----------



## Say G (Nov 23, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> And I will be the first to tell you we're all one team here, so no one is _*ANYONE'S *_personal anything.



I was referring to LA County


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 23, 2016)

Say G said:


> I was referring to LA County


@gonefishing?...


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 23, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> @gonefishing?...


LOL he's referring to Mccormick.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 23, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> LOL he's referring to Mccormick.
> Tapatalk





Say G said:


> I was referring to LA County


*I *am referring to us being one team regardless of the county. I remember being 22 and feeling the same way when AMR was pummeled by the squaddies, but guess what happened?...I grew up, and moved on.


----------



## Say G (Nov 23, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> LOL he's referring to Mccormick.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



And Shaefer


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 23, 2016)

I don't find it too exciting for a BLS unit going lights and sirens to a call.  It's the norm in alot of places.  None the less I can see your excitement being stuck in a limited environment for so long.  But please do remember to keep it professional.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Say G (Nov 23, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> But please do remember to keep it professional.



Noted


----------



## NPO (Nov 25, 2016)

Say G said:


> Update for anyone who cares:
> 
> Could not have made a better choice than to go with Hall. I always thought I had a good grasp on things until I ran my first Code 3 call on a BLS unit with no ALS backup available. People are willing to teach if you're willing to learn and there's a comradery that I have been wanting for a very long time. Hope you guys are staying safe out there!


Welcome. Ive been at Hall for a few years but recently traded in my grey card for a shine new blue paramedic one. Glad to have you aboard at Hall. You'll have to message me to let me know who you are. 

I encourage BLS first responses. In fact, last week I asked dispatch to first respond a BLS unit to a call I was enroute to because they were closer and it was a critical call. 
The outcome of a first response goes one of two ways:
1) You don't need ALS, we are kept available and you get experience of a call.
2) It's a true ALS call and you get to do an assessment on an ALS patient. If the patient is critical I can take you with me en route to the hospital and you learn even more. 

Also, don't be afraid to call ALS if you think you need us. I know some medics will give you sh**, but I never will. If the patient needs ALS, they need ALS. Even if they don't, I'd rather talk to you later and help you rather than belittle you on scene. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## wtferick (Nov 25, 2016)

NPO said:


> Welcome. Ive been at Hall for a few years but recently traded in my grey card for a shine new blue paramedic one. Glad to have you aboard at Hall. You'll have to message me to let me know who you are.
> 
> I encourage BLS first responses. In fact, last week I asked dispatch to first respond a BLS unit to a call I was enroute to because they were closer and it was a critical call.
> The outcome of a first response goes one of two ways:
> ...


The medics we all need!


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 25, 2016)

wtferick said:


> The medics we all need!


No idea what this is supposed to mean, there are good and bad medics in every system..._every system.
_
As far as the calling for back up? I tend to agree if you truly need ALS, you need ALS. Now, here's my personal spin (not the company's by any means):

There are times when it makes much more sense to drive to to ED than wait for the "closest" ALS unit to arrive. You see, it all goes back to common sense. Does it make _sense _to keep waiting and waiting and waiting because the closest ALS unit can do "ALS stuff" for a whopping 5 minute transport (guess what that isn't much more than the BLS unit), are any of the measures said unit would potentially provide going to be life saving outside of what the ED can do? Name one thing we can do better than a well-oiled ED?

Again, I am not saying there aren't times when ALS back up isn't warranted, there most certainly is, but you need to use bettee judgment, critical thinking skills, and be able to stand your ground against fire if/ when you decide to transport BLS (chances are your supes would back you so long as the ALS unit isn't round tha ko-nuh).

You see, for me, a good solid EMT will kick down a good assessment with excellent rationale as to why they did what they did, and stand their ground even with the ALS provider; time and place appropriate of course. I have rolled up to BLS providers twiddling their thumbs which is better than fire's BLS response how? Not to mention 2 ambulances "racing" to them same call that may quite possibly cross paths...literally. This is all just food for thought of course.

If the call is "critical" I have yet to see any reason to have two ambulances and a fire truck all respond when the FD and an ALS unit can suffice, afterall aren't we always harping on "them boys down south" for the overkill in response, and how EMS in the U.S. is almost universally this way with no cold hard facts for improving outcomes with this delivery model?

If you want to "see critical calls, and cool stuff" then work ALS, or maybe look at some of the patients that fall through the cracks of the wonderfully flawed EMD system and get downgraded to you guys (e.g., full on RVI downgraded as a "sick/ ill person"), but please try and put your thinking caps on when utilizing other resources. It will much appreciated by your peers, and superiors.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 25, 2016)

Furthermore, you're also taking away ALS resources from an already taxed system, so again, you better be confident in your decisions.


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 25, 2016)

Never be afraid to call the bird! 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (Nov 25, 2016)

@VentMonkey, I wrap the time to hospital vs time to ALS into the "need ALS" equation. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Say G (Nov 25, 2016)

wtferick said:


> The medics we all need!


I'll second that. By the way, did you end up making your way out here yet?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## wtferick (Nov 25, 2016)

Say G said:


> I'll second that. By the way, did you end up making your way out here yet?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I did not. I stayed with the main company down here in LA/OC. Could not budge to move out there haha.


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 25, 2016)

Here's my thoughts.  Not every patient needs ALS you as an emt should be able to decide.  Your cardiac patient by all means but if your literally 5 minutes away from an ED and ALS 10 take them. They are not getting any better.  Not everything requires lights and sirens either.  Try and out weigh the benefits.  Not everyone needs fluids and or a cardiac work up.  Like Ventmonkey said, an ED is a well oiled machine and if you think about it, were pretty limited in comparison.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 25, 2016)

FWIW, these CARE people who came on after the EOA change didn't "experience" the relationship with fire AMR had then.

I only feel somewhat sorry for the AMR guys and gals who had no choice but to stick it out and are still there.

CARE is nothing what AMR was when I worked there, I had a blast. CARE? Not so much.


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 25, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> FWIW, these CARE people who came on after the EOA change didn't "experience" the relationship with fire AMR had then.
> 
> I only feel somewhat sorry for the AMR guys and gals who had no choice but to stick it out and are still there.
> 
> CARE is nothing what AMR was when I worked there, I had a blast. CARE? Not so much.


Back in the day, sometimes a squad wouldn't show up or couldn't show up.  Than you make with what you got.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## wtferick (Nov 25, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> FWIW, these CARE people who came on after the EOA change didn't "experience" the relationship with fire AMR had then.
> 
> I only feel somewhat sorry for the AMR guys and gals who had no choice but to stick it out and are still there.
> 
> CARE is nothing what AMR was when I worked there, I had a blast. CARE? Not so much.


Sorry for your bad experience.

I love it here.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 25, 2016)

wtferick said:


> Sorry for your bad experience.
> 
> I love it here.


Oh, believe me, no need to apologize. What I meant was CARE is nothing like AMR, they promote two different models altogether. It is I who feels sorry for those who have no clue how fun those EOA's used to be, such as yourself.


----------



## wtferick (Nov 25, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Oh, believe me, no need to apologize. What I meant was CARE is nothing like AMR, they promote two different models altogether. It is I who feels sorry for those who have no clue how fun those EOA's used to be, such as yourself.


No worries. Most of the folks who came over years ago stated they hated AMR... so I don't know who to believe lol


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 25, 2016)

wtferick said:


> No worries. Most of the folks who came over years ago stated they hated AMR... so I don't know who to believe lol


It doesn't matter to me who you believe. To the op, welcome, yes it's different medicine. It isn't like SoCal, but remember there you may be a needle in a haystack; here, not so much. I don't know what your end goals are, but just know that administration watches everyone closer than they may think. 

This is by no means a "scare tactic", it's just plain truth. Remember, they promote career-growth here, vs. SoCal where you can walk into any company, and they all but tell you "we know we're a stepping stone". Listen to the people who have good advice to offer, because there are plenty that don't. As stated before, there are good and paramedics and EMT's in any system; I have been in, and around several. You can PM me if you have any serious questions about this place. We all know each other (the "Kern County Cult" as my pal @CALEMT likes to call us), so it's fairly tight nit on here, but we're all pretty much willing to answer _serious questions_ anyone has.

I will tell you what I will tell anyone that asks about this place, and what I have posted before. There are no secrets on how to keep your job, just do it, do it well, don't cause any headaches, and keep your nose clean. It's quite literally that simple. Good luck, and don't get caught in the comparing here to other systems, I guarantee California EMS in general could not hold a candle to pretty much all of Texas, and many parts of the East Coast (excluding NYC EMS/ FDNY, and/ or BEMS), cheers.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 25, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> (the "Kern County Cult" as my pal @CALEMT likes to call us)



For those that don't know, I use the Kern County Cult as friendly banter. Its by no means attacks on anyone. I just came up with it when I noticed on every SO CAL employment thread Hall always came up. The more "seasoned" members of this forum know that its all friendly banter. Just want to clarify to the new members or viewers that its all in good humor. 

To the OP, I'm not a member of the Kern County Cult but you are employed with arguably the best private ambulance company in CA. I don't know much about Hall but what I've heard (rumors) is that they don't like to be looked at as a stepping stone for like a fire dept. for example. They prefer and are good at employee retention for a EMS career, not a fire career. Like others have said, I don't know your end goals. Just trying to give some friendly advice on what I've heard.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 25, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> For those that don't know, I use the Kern County Cult as friendly banter. Its by no means attacks on anyone. I just came up with it when I noticed on every SO CAL employment thread Hall always came up. The more "seasoned" members of this forum know that its all friendly banter. Just want to clarify to the new members or viewers that its all in good humor.


Every cult needs a leader, brother.


----------



## Say G (Nov 25, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> I will tell you what I will tell anyone that asks about this place, and what I have posted before. There are no secrets on how to keep your job, just do it, do it well, don't cause any headaches, and keep your nose clean. It's quite literally that simple.



I'm very grateful for the opportunity to start my EMS career in such an environment. When getting my cert, I was unsure where I was going to go with it but now I'm pretty set. I have yet to feel like I've worked a single day since I started so that's a good sign. Other than that, I appreciate your advice and am always open for more.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 25, 2016)

Say G said:


> I'm very grateful for the opportunity to start my EMS career in such an environment. When getting my cert, I was unsure where I was going to go with it but now I'm pretty set. I have yet to feel like I've worked a single day since I started so that's a good sign. Other than that, I appreciate your advice and am always open for more.


Well that's good to know. While I am a relatively new poster to this forum, I have worked in and around Southern California and here collectively for about a decade and a half with the EMS systems. 

Each one has its goods, and bads. Undoubtedly Kern County and pretty much most of Central California is as good as it gets in this state in regards to EMS field work. My bro's in the I.E. have a pretty sweet set up, also.

As far as this company goes, I have been here going on 8 years, all as a paramedic, and they have thrown every opportunity at me that one could ask for based on merit, and hardwork, so when I say they take notice, they do.

Mr. H is the most genuinely down to earth business man I have ever worked for, and that is quite literally out of all of my employers, EMS, and others.

The reason people from Central California, including "The Cult" (that's for @CALEMT) are so quick to pop in on a California EMS thread is because in comparison within the state it is very hard to compare this place---and specifically company---to others.

Everyone has to start somewhere, but if you're fortunate to have started here, chances are you'll never have known how bad it is elsewhere...and that isn't a knock.


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 25, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Well that's good to know. While I am a relatively new poster to this forum, I have worked in and around Southern California and here collectively for about a decade and a half with the EMS systems.
> 
> Each one has its goods, and bads. Undoubtedly Kern County and pretty much most of Central California is as good as it gets in this state in regards to EMS field work. My bro's in the I.E. have a pretty sweet set up, also.
> 
> ...


I say everyone should experience the bad.  That way you come out humble and knowing how blessed you are.  

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 25, 2016)

Also worth mentioning are solid coastal systems such as AMR Santa Barbar, and San Luis Ambulance in SLO County to name a couple. 

AMR Ventura is still pretty well regarded as far as I know, too.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 25, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> I say everyone should experience the bad.  That way you come out humble and knowing how blessed you are.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



I like to cite my old crummy craptastic BLS IFT company working for a shady owner as my first EMT job. Whenever I feel like the evil empire sucks I just remember how bad it was at the old company (which REMS shut down). I mean I'm a part time employee that gets sick time, overtime, double time, holiday pay, and my paychecks arrive on time.


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 25, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> I like to cite my old crummy craptastic BLS IFT company working for a shady owner as my first EMT job. Whenever I feel like the evil empire sucks I just remember how bad it was at the old company (which REMS shut down). I mean I'm a part time employee that gets sick time, overtime, double time, holiday pay, and my paychecks arrive on time.


Eastern Europeans are FUN to work for! No belief in labor laws, OSHA regulations etc.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 25, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Eastern Europeans are FUN to work for! No belief in labor laws, OSHA regulations etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



They were from south of the border.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 25, 2016)

Can the mods merge this thread with the "Hall Ambulance" thread? It sort of seems redundant, and all inclusive anyhow.


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 25, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> They were from south of the border.


Down mexico way?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 25, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> Down mexico way?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



Sí


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 25, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Sí


¿Como que sí?


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 25, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Sí


That's where I fell in love where stars above, came out to play.
And now as I wonder, my thoughts ever stray.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Say G (Nov 25, 2016)

gonefishing said:


> That's where I fell in love where stars above, came out to play.
> And now as I wonder, my thoughts ever stray.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk



This is starting to become the directionless thread part 2...


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 25, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> ¿Como que sí?



Bro, all I know is sí and a string of cuss words. All those years of Spanish...


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 25, 2016)

Say G said:


> This is starting to become the directionless thread part 2...


I couldn't resist.  Total simpsons refrence lol

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 25, 2016)

Say G said:


> This is starting to become the directionless thread part 2...


Fair enough, keep it on topic, but a little fun here and there is ok as well.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 25, 2016)

I still feel that the threads need to be merged like the FDNY thread.

Apparently Hall is quite popular on the West Coast so if the mods could see fit to merge any, and all Hall topics into a "mega thread" that would help curtail any more confusion and point people in the right direction...to one giant "Hall" thread.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 25, 2016)

The old Southern California EMS thread was awesome... before SOMEONE had to ruin it. We do not speak of his name on here...


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 25, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> The old Southern California EMS thread was awesome... before SOMEONE had to ruin it. We do not speak of his name on here...


Wasn't me. lol

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 25, 2016)

You all mean Compton's "finest", yes?? 

Seriously though, I didn't realize until I started perusing this forum how popular Hall Ambulance was in the world of EMS.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 25, 2016)

Most of the threads involving EMS in CA have Hall mentioned in them.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 25, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> Most of the threads involving EMS in CA have Hall mentioned in them.


Yes but now you can be like "Hey, so and so, take that over to the 'Hall thread', bada bing! Fugetaboutit!!"


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 25, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Yes but now you can be like "Hey, so and so, take that over to the '*Kern County Cult* thread', bada bing! Fugetaboutit!!"



There, you had the title wrong. Fixed it for ya


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 25, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> There, you had the title wrong. Fixed it for ya


Hey, I am totally unopposed to that as a renamed title thread as well. Truly all inclusive so if Liberty and Delano folks wanna chime in, well heck, they can too.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 25, 2016)

And to truly keep it back on topic let's not forget the man himself; he earned this...
http://www.bakersfield.com/news/a-l...cle_8699772d-e331-539b-b6d5-bac2b296f776.html


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Nov 28, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> Hey, I am totally unopposed to that as a renamed title thread as well. Truly all inclusive so if Liberty and Delano folks wanna chime in, well heck, they can too.


The ONE Liberty and Delano guy...?


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 28, 2016)

LACoGurneyjockey said:


> The ONE Liberty and Delano guy...?


There's always room for one more...


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 28, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> There's always room for one more...



The Kern County Cult has no limits on how many people it can take.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 28, 2016)

Ok, I have to ask. I stumbled across this pic online earlier...I thought Hall rigs were white with blue and orange accents? The all orange isn't bad, but the blue checkers make my eyes hurt lol


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 28, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Ok, I have to ask. I stumbled across this pic online earlier...I thought Hall rigs were white with blue and orange accents? The all orange isn't bad, but the blue checkers make my eyes hurt lol


Those are anniversary rigs.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 28, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> Ok, I have to ask. I stumbled across this pic online earlier...I thought Hall rigs were white with blue and orange accents? The all orange isn't bad, but the blue checkers make my eyes hurt lol



Those are the 45th anniversary rigs. There are currently five rigs dressed in that paint scheme.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (Nov 28, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Those are the 45th anniversary rigs. There are currently five rigs dressed in that paint scheme.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


6, but they're supposed to be a total of 10.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 28, 2016)

NPO said:


> 6, but they're supposed to be a total of 10.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk



I've only seen 45-50? Where's 51?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NPO (Nov 28, 2016)

CodeBru1984 said:


> I've only seen 45-50? Where's 51?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At post one. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 28, 2016)

NPO said:


> At post one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk



Did it just arrive? Cause I have yet to see it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Say G (Nov 28, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> The all orange isn't bad, but the blue checkers make my eyes hurt lol



I think that was the point. People definitely notice it more than the white ones.


----------



## Parameduck (Nov 30, 2016)

Wouldn't 45-50 be a total of 6 rigs.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 30, 2016)

tres said:


> Wouldn't 45-50 be a total of 6 rigs.


They're in the 400's now, so it's actually "450, 451, etc." they're TMK in order of purchase starting with the very first ambulance in '71.


----------



## NPO (Nov 30, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> They're in the 400's now, so it's actually "450, 451, etc." they're TMK in order of purchase starting with the very first ambulance in '71.


Yep! And ain't she a beaut!






Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 30, 2016)

NPO said:


> Yep! And ain't she a beaut!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Ol' "Ecto-1"...I mean "Tech-1".


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 30, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> They're in the 400's now, so it's actually "450, 451, etc." they're TMK in order of purchase starting with the very first ambulance in '71.



As someone with OCD this pleases me.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 30, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> As someone with OCD this pleases me.


You'd fit in well here...

#cultrecruitmentcontinues


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 30, 2016)

LOL this is turning into some religious order.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 30, 2016)

And it's "four-five-one", not "four-fifty-one", that would be _my_ OCD kicking in.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 30, 2016)

VentMonkey said:


> And it's "four-five-one", not "four-fifty-one", that would be _my_ OCD kicking in.



I'm partial to that.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 30, 2016)

CALEMT said:


> I'm partial to that.


I think all my old AMR outfits utilized 4 digits for rig numbers, but I can't remember.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 30, 2016)

I'd probably be the guy irking you all day on the radio by saying "Four-Fifty One" instead of "Four-Five-One" 

But for now I'm in "Two-Oh-One" or sometimes "Two-Zero-One"


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 30, 2016)

Jim37F said:


> I'd probably be the guy irking you all day on the radio by saying "Four-Fifty One" instead of "Four-Five-One"
> 
> But for now I'm in "Two-Oh-One" or sometimes "Two-Zero-One"


The only time I listen to our radio typically now is if I am on a ground unit, but rest assured the older supes would "correct" you eventually.


----------

